#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   karpaltunnel >

## Monschgal

Hallo ich wurde am 28.4 am carpaltunnel operiert alles gut gegangen  aber seit dem die Fäden draußen  sind hat sich langsam so ein komischer  knubbel gebildet dermir sehr weh tut beim hin fassen  oder Bewegungen machen! Waskönnte das sein erst meinten Sie es sei ein faden ist es aber nicht ist auch keine Flüssigkeit was ist das??

----------

